# Ubuntu and FreeBSD



## Zytdar (Jul 11, 2012)

ÐšÐ°Ð¼Ñ€Ð°Ð´Ñ‹ Ð¿Ð¾Ð¼Ð¾Ð³Ð¸Ñ‚Ðµ Ð½Ð¾Ð²Ð¸Ñ‡ÑŒÐºÑƒ Ð¿Ð¶Ð°Ð»ÑÑ‚Ð°!
ÐšÐ°Ðº Ð¿Ð¾ÑÑ‚Ð°Ð²Ð¸Ñ‚ÑŒ BSD Ð²Ð¼ÐµÑÑ‚Ðµ Ñ Ubuntu.
Ð£ Ð¼ÐµÐ½Ñ Ð¿Ñ€Ð¸ Ð¸Ð½ÑÑ‚Ð°Ð»ÑÑ†Ð¸Ð¸ Ð‘Ð¡Ð” Ð¿Ð¾ÐºÐ°Ð·Ñ‹Ð²Ð°ÐµÑ‚ Ñ‡Ñ‚Ð¾ Ð›Ð¸Ð½ÑƒÐºÑ Ð·Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ð¼Ð°ÐµÑ‚ Ð²ÑÐµ Ð´Ð¾ÑÑ‚ÑƒÐ¿Ð½Ñ‹Ðµ Ð¼ÐµÑÑ‚Ð° 72--Ð»Ð¸Ð½ÑƒÐºÑ Ð¸ 2 -Swap 
Ð£Ð¶Ð¸Ð¼Ð°Ñ‚ÑŒ ÑÑ‚Ð¸ Ñ€Ð°Ð·Ð¼ÐµÑ€Ñ‹ Ð¿Ñ€Ð¸ Ð¸Ð½ÑÑ‚Ð°Ð»ÑÑ†Ð¸Ð¸ Ð‘Ð¡Ð” Ñ Ð½Ðµ Ð¼Ð¾Ð³Ñƒ. ÐÐ°Ð´Ð° Ð¿ÐµÑ€ÐµÑÑ‚Ð°Ð²Ð»ÑÑ‚ÑŒ Ð›Ð¸Ð½ÑƒÐºÑ Ñ Ð¼ÐµÐ½ÑŒÑˆÐ¸ Ð¼ÐµÑÑ‚Ð¾Ð¼ Ð´ÑÐ» Ð½ÐµÐ³Ð¾ Ð¸Ð»Ð¸ ÐºÐ°ÐºÐ¾Ð¹-Ñ‚Ð¾ Ð´Ð¸ÑÐº Ñ ÑƒÐ»Ð¸Ñ‚Ð¸Ñ‚Ð°Ð¼Ð¸, Ñ‚Ð¸Ð¿Ð° Partition manager Ð˜ÑÐ¿Ð¾Ð»ÑŒÐ·Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ñ‚ÑŒ?
Ð¡Ð¿Ð°ÑÐ¸Ð±Ð¾ Ð·Ð° Ð¿Ð¾Ð½Ð¸Ð¼Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ðµ.

Hi camerades.

I got a problem. I need to install FreeBSD on my notebook where already *I* got Ubuntu. In FreeBSD installation it shows me that all available space is used by Linux-72GB and Swap-2 GB. I can't resize it in FreeBSD installation. What should *I* do? Reinstall Linux and choose it to use less space on my harddrive or create disk with some utilities such as Partition Manager? My harddrive doesn't have any partition on it.

Great thanks for answers


----------



## nbittech (Jul 11, 2012)

I believe that you can just apt-get install gparted and shrink your ext4 partition.


----------



## Beeblebrox (Jul 11, 2012)

See this thread


----------



## Zytdar (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks *I* had reinstall ubuntu.
Now *I* got the question how to run FreeBSD instead of Ubuntu?
I got Ubuntu and FreeBSD on my machine and automaticly running Ubuntu.
How to start FreeBSD?


----------



## swirling_vortex (Jul 17, 2012)

There's two posts that show how to add a FreeBSD entry to Grub2:

http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/859/how-do-i-add-pc-bsd-freebsd-to-grub-2-boot-loader
http://slackwiki.com/Dual_Booting_With_FreeBSD_9#Custom_Rule

You'll have to know what partition FreeBSD resides on so you can change the hard drive path accordingly.


----------

